# Trumark black tube heavy pull



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Chrony test result please if these


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

were tested before


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

With what ammo ?


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Any ammo that have been passed through a chrony is of interest.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Jacktrevally said:


> Any ammo that have been passed through a chrony is of interest.


I think that someone posted it here some time ago...

i dont have the time to look now but you can just search in the forums "trumark","heavy" and maybe you

would find something..


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Ok, will do.


----------

